# Can't connect phone to computer...



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

So, I just got my first smart phone a couple of days ago, the HTC Thunderbolt. I connected it to my computer (I'm using Windows 7, 32-bit, for what it's worth) to put some music and videos on it. Windows does the "Found new hardware" thing, but before anything is installed, the computer suddenly gets a blue screen error, and restarts...

I tried to find info online about this issue, but I couldn't find anyone that was having the same specific problem. The best info I could find was to download the HTC Sync program, which apparently includes some kind of generic driver for all HTC phones. I did that, plugged my phone in again, but the computer still did the "Found new hardware" process, and blue screen'd.

Blue screen errors aren't very common for me. Last time I kept getting them, it was due to problems I was having with a cheap-o video card, which was a while ago. Even now, I don't get blue screen errors, except for freak incidents like this.

I suppose at the very worst, I can still remove the memory card from the phone, and insert the card into my computer to put files on, but it's very inconvenient, because the card is placed behind the battery on the Thunderbolt, so every time I want to add/ remove files to it, I'll have to dissect the device just to be able to pop the card out.

Anyone know why this is happening, and more importantly, how to fix it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here in the second post of this thread has directions on how to.

Thunderbolt's USB drivers - Android Forums


----------



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

Thing is, I barely have enough time to do anything once I connect my phone. The "Found new hardware" thing starts up, but before anything is installed or anything, it goes into a blue screen error and restarts.

It doesn't seem to matter what I select on my phone when I connect, either. The first time, I tried the "mount as hard disk", the second time I opted to use the "charging" option, and the third time, I didn't even select an option on the phone, I just left it alone to see if it made a difference.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if installing hardware is crashig your pc.id say the problem lies with the pc.have you checked your machine for viruses,and spyware?also have you tried more than one usb port?


----------



## indestructible (Aug 3, 2009)

My PC's clean. I'm very careful what I do on it, and I run MalewareBytes full scans pretty frequently (it never turns up any infected files). Additionally, plugging in other devices (such as my iPods) doesn't cause any problems.

I believe I've tried both the USB ports on the front panel of my computer, and it happens either way. The one port is the one that I typically plug my iPods into, and again, those never cause any problems.

When I first got the blue screen error after plugging in my phone, I wondered if it was because I had selected "Mount as hard drive", while also having an external hard drive attached to my computer. The more I thought about it, though, that seemed silly. Plus, the phone kept giving my computer the blue screen error even when I didn't select "Mount as hard drive".


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried to connect your phone to another pc?


----------



## johnchad14 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have encountered the same problem. Windows BSODs with error mentioning Driver IRQL not less or equal or something about like that. Did a ramtest as per some google searches relating to that error and everything is fine, not that it really seemed to be the issue anyway.

Will attempt syncing thunderbolt to a different computer tomorrow and see how that goes. Have you had any luck as yet?

Have installed htc sync stuff and uninstalled to see if any difference in the error...same either way.


----------

